# Sonible Plugin Latency



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 18, 2020)

I've been trying out the Sonible Smart EQ2 and SmartComp. They are wonderful.....except for the annoying latency. I contacted their support, who suggested I have Logic's plugin latency compensation set to "All" (which it was). I've also tried several buffer sizes...no dice. Their EQ Live apparently has zero latency, but lacks notch filters and is geared towards live bands. Even still, that leaves out the compressor. I'd really love to have these in my workflow, but it looks like it's not gong to happen. 

Anyone else have luck using these in Logic? If so, what am I missing with my settings? Fabfilter is a great example of having zero latency in an EQ and compressor.

Thanks!


----------



## labornvain (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah, I only use Sonible plug-ins for mixing when latency is not an issue.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 19, 2020)

labornvain said:


> Yeah, I only use Sonible plug-ins for mixing when latency is not an issue.



Thanks for your reply. That’s what I figured.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Sonible Smart EQ2 [...] Fabfilter



Apples and oranges, aren't they?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 19, 2020)

Dietz said:


> Apples and oranges, aren't they?



Totally! I’m spoiled now that I bought a few FF plugins a few months ago, they are phenomenal. I just like the “voodoo” aspect of sonible for quick and dirty mixes.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 19, 2020)

Fabfilter's EQ relies on a good, but otherwise middle-of-road concept. Sonible's SmartEQ and FreiRaum are really next-generation stuff. 🚀


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I just like the “voodoo” aspect of sonible for quick and dirty mixes.


I'm guessing you don't, but... If you do have Neutron 3, Sculptor is a near zero latency version of the same thing. Incredibly low on resources as well, and gives you a number of categories to work from.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 19, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I'm guessing you don't, but... If you do have Neutron 3, Sculptor is a near zero latency version of the same thing. Incredibly low on resources as well, and gives you a number of categories to work from.



I have Neutron 3 Elements, I just don’t gel with most of the AI suggestions it generates. I find Sonible more in line to what I would do,

EDIT: I have a good discount offer for Neutron Standard, I’m going to try the demo. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 19, 2020)

Scultptor isn't in Elements, (at least as far as I'm aware). It's the highlight of Neutron 3... 
Check out the video below for a better explanation. Forget what the limitations are between standard and advanced so probably a good idea to compare versions on Izotope's site...



Btw, I love that they took the _voodoo_ out of these types of plugins by being transparent about it what it's actually doing...


----------



## Capalito (Feb 16, 2021)

I bought the Sonible bundle (Smart EQ, Smart Comp, and Smart Reverb) today after trying the Smart EQ. The only way I can use them is by freezing the tracks in Logic. However, I still think they are great plugins since I was able to dial in the sound I needed right away after several days of trying to do it with Fabfilter. So I guess you just have to learn to work differently with these products.


----------



## Dex (Feb 16, 2021)

The Sonible Balancer (auto eq) is very good, uses very little cpu, has no latency, and (last I checked), is FREE.


----------



## Capalito (Feb 16, 2021)

Dex said:


> The Sonible Balancer (auto eq) is very good, uses very little cpu, has no latency, and (last I checked), is FREE.


Wow, It sounds awesome.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 2, 2022)

A video demo on the freebie Sonible Balancer for the curious.


----------

